# mta convention



## trapstercarl (Oct 2, 2001)

FRIDAY AUG 2 
7:00 Gate & Kitchen Opens 
8:00 Dealers Open 
11:00 George Cullers & Walt Smith / Muskrat Demo 
12:00 Kitchen open for Lunch 
1:00 Bill Knapp / Canine Snaring 
2:00 Bob Best / ADC Trapping with NACO Traps 
3:00 Jim Kreuzel / Raccoon with Conibears 
3:30 Kyle Kaatz / Coyote Trapping 
4:00 Pat Howard / Fox Snaring Demo 
6:00 inner/Chicken BBQ 
7:00 BMP Process Seminar 
7:00 ealers Close 
9:00 Campfire/ Tall Tails 

SATURDAY AUG 3 
7:00 Kitchen Opens 
8:00 ealers Open 
10:00 George Cullers & Walt Smith / Kids Trapping and Fur Handling Demo 
10:30 Larry Hall / Raccoon Trapping 
11:00 Stephen Edwards / Medicinal Plants 
11:30 Newt Sterling / Snare Making & Trap Preparation 
12:00 Kitchen open for Lunch 
1:00 Bill Knapp / Canine Snaring 
1:00 Kids Games 
1:30 Youth Trap Setting Contests 
2:00 Adult Trap Setting contests / Kids Games 
3:00 Paul Dobbins / Beaver Trapping 
3:30 Kurt Halomar / Michigan Canine Snaring 
4:00 General Membership Meeting / Fur Auction Info & Lot #s 
6:00 inner/Grilled Steaks 
7:00 Kids & Trappers Auction 
7:00 ealers Close 
9:00-? DJ Music 

Sunday AUG 4 
7:00 Kitchen Opens 
8:00 ealers Open 
9:00 Kitchen Closes 
10:00 Trapping Regulation Changes Discussion


----------

